# Victor CO2 Regulators



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

If you will, please post your comments. Many people are interested.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

The Victor dual stage CO2 regulators are larger than the Azoo or Cornelius CO2 regulators that I have owned. I have two different models. One is a VTS253A-320-1993 and the other is a VTS-235D-320.

The VTS-253A-320-1993 regulators are chrome plated for medical use. Victor no longer carries the light duty A models any more. These are perfect for our aquarium use. They carry the B, C and D models now. The D model is a heavy duty model, but it will still work fine for our use.

A dual stage regulator is like having two regulators in one unit. The second stage makes sure that the low pressure doesn’t drop below the preset level.

When you turn the low pressure adjusting knob, you can feel the precision and the low gauge needle follows this movement very accurately.

As an example of how well it works, I just emptied my first CO2 cylinder using one of these regulators. The high pressure gauge read 0 psi when it was getting empty, but the low pressure gauge still read 10 psi. It continued to produce bubbles at the normal rate for almost a week. When the bubble count slowed down, I replaced the CO2 cylinder. I wanted to see how much CO2 was left in the CO2 empty cylinder. I opened the valve and I heard only a brief hiss. There was no end of tank dump problem.

This particular Victor regulator has a Clippard solenoid and an Ideal metering valve that is connected to a Milwaukee SMS 122 pH controller. It works great. It is very accurate and the pH controller is actually unnecessary.

I highly recommend these Victor dual stage CO2 regulators. You cannot beat the price ($50 for new ones and $35 for used, but in mint condition ones). The new CO2 regulators prices that are normally used for our aquarium use are very close to the price of these new Victor dual stage regulators. http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/regulators/co2-premium.shtml 

VTS-253A-320-1993 http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-REGULATOR-D...ryZ56994QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem










VTS-253D-320 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=140252218514


----------



## Mishmosh (Nov 27, 2003)

I like my VTS253A-1993. It seems to work really well and sure looks pretty too! Compared to my old Milwaukee, this unit is built like a tank. I reused my Milwaukee solenoid and added a JBJ bubble counter (built-in check valve) and Ideal metering valve (thank you Sumo!).

I too have had the chance to empty a CO2 bottle since I've had the Victor. It kept 20psi for a while when the main pressure was reading empty. Gotta love not worrying about the pressure when the cylinder is going empty! In any case, so far so good.

Thanks Left C for the ebay find--got it after you posted it a few weeks ago. What a deal! And you are right, it is perfect for our purposes.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Are there more people that would like to share some information concerning a Victor regulator?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I just got through building two Victor regulators. 

One is the Victor VTS-253D-320 regulator with a Burkert solenoid, JBJ bubble counter and an Ideal metering valve.

The other one uses a Victor VTS-253A-320-1993 regulator with a Clippard solenoid and a 99¢ Swagelok metering valve that I got on eBay. It will be connected to an external AM bubble counter and a Milwaukee SMS 122 pH controller. Here's the 99¢ + shipping Swagelok metering valve: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220261645298


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I hooked them up today and they are working great!


----------



## delevan (Apr 10, 2007)

i too just got a victor vts253A got to admit it its very well built! set it up and put my clippard soleniod on it, been running now for about a week still no compliants here!! you really can feel that low pressure control when you adjust it, cant beat this kind of deal..


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I am very glad that you like your Victor regulator.

Would you be interested in joining the Victor Pimp Club? http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/72328-victor-co2-regulator-pimp-club.html


----------



## Avalon (Aug 14, 2004)

I run a Victor regulator, very similar to the one in pic #2. It's a 153 I believe. It's been doing good things for many moons now, about 8 years worth of moons.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

That is great news, Avalon!

Would you be interested in joining the Victor Pimp Club?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/72328-victor-co2-regulator-pimp-club.html


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

I just got my VTS253A-1993 set up about a week ago.There is no question about the quality of this regulator.When you turn the knob you can feel the precision,and the low pressure gauge has not deviated at all.Last but not least,Victor is an American company,and these regulators are 100% American made.roud: 

I got the JBJ bubble counter,Clippard solenoid,and Fabco needle valve from Orlando,and I am totally happy with this entire setup.

Thanks for the lead Left C!!:icon_wink


----------

